# morning sickness



## Lizzzie (Nov 2, 2010)

.... and afternoon sickness, evening sickness, all-night sickness.......it's getting beyond a joke now.  I'm ok as long as I'm concentrating on something (a client, work, the TV, a book) but the second I look up, I'm running for the loo and retching. Feel continuously awful. 

Somehow just about keeping three meals-ish a day down, though.... what comes up is mostly bile as long as I don't overdo food.

 Have an appointment booked but I've got a feeling they won't give me anything because I'm keeping food down...  

Does anyone know is there anything safe they can / do prescribe?


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 3, 2010)

Im still being sick at 25 weeks,its not everyday just if i get hungry or tired. My midwife said some people just have it all the way through how many weeks are you?

I didnt want to take anything so i am not sure if there is anything that can help you, i know my friend is like 5 days behind me had to go on tablets because she was being sick more than 20 times a day and she couldnt look after her other son.

Those travel sickness bands are supposed to be good you can ge them from boots i think. 

Snaking really heled me, i just had to keep eating. Are you having low blood suagrs, i was which was making it alot worse.
xxx


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Phoebe. I'm 13.5 weeks now and it's just got worse.... I managed to keep a bowl of soup down tonight, but failed with both breakfast and mid-morning glass of water and skipped lunch.  Levels surprisingly good! - thank goodness. And I feel better whenever I'm concentrating on something.

Saw the doc; they offered me tablets but said they'd rather I went the antacid route first, if I can bear to.....  so I'm whinging like crazy and vomitting bile again tonight, but so far resisting the anti-emetics!


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 3, 2010)

Try to keep eating, if your hungry its worse. 

Some people say ginger tea, but i dont like it its horrid to throw back up.

They say its worse if your tired, or stressed so even though being busy stops you being sick, you need to stay relaxed.

If you cant stop it, eat things that are easy to throw back up, soft bland food.

Sadly its just another pregnancy pain


----------



## margie (Nov 3, 2010)

Ginger is meant to be good for nausea - if you can't stomach the tea have a nibble on a ginger nut. I read somewhere that mint tea can help with nausea - I don't know but could be worth a try. I also read somewhere that the bracelets you can get for sea-sickness can help - but don't know if there is any truth in the matter.


----------



## Laura22 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mine seems to have settled down now thank goodness. I am now 16+4 weeks.

Ginger is very good from what I found and the amount of ginger nut biscuits I've eaten!


----------



## rspence (Nov 4, 2010)

*lots of love*

I can't imagine having to deal with type 1 and all day sickness  - really feel for you. I found the travel bands that others have suggested worked well for me and lots of carbonated water - can diabetics have that?

be gentle on yourself and def eat before you get up out of bed in the mornings - have something by your bed ready.
rachel


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 6, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Mine seems to have settled down now thank goodness. I am now 16+4 weeks.
> 
> Ginger is very good from what I found and the amount of ginger nut biscuits I've eaten!



I cant belive how far you are now  x


----------

